# Policy on Notes in Pencil on Reference Materials in CA



## nsgoldberg (Oct 9, 2013)

It seems different states have different policies on this. I believe TX and CO specifically don't allow penciled notes in your reference materials.

I contacted CA BPELSG and was sent this:

_Please refer to the NCEES website regarding the exam day policies. They are the creators and administrators of the exam. http://ncees.org/exams/exam-day-policies/Please refer to the NCEES website regarding the exam day policies. They are the creators and administrators of the exam. http://ncees.org/exams/exam-day-policies/_

So apparently only the terms in the canidate agreement are what need to be followed. The canidate agreement has this:

_Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) and Structural Engineering (SE) exams: These are open-book exams. Examinees must bring their own reference materials. All reference materials must be bound and remain bound during the exam. Bound refers to (1) materials permanently bound, as by stitching or glue, and (2) materials securely fastened in their covers by fasteners that penetrate all papers. Ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap binders, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners. Staples are not acceptable fasteners. Writing tablets and legal pads are not allowed. Examinees may tab reference books _
_before the exam with Post-it type notes and flags, but pads of Post-it notes and flags are not permitted in the exam room._

Therefore, *penciled notes on your reference materials are allowed in CA.  *


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2013)

No need to post it multiple times...


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 9, 2013)

The policy on notes in pencil on reference material in CA is ............... that you must take your NCEES pencil home with you. Does that help?


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 9, 2013)

FYI Dexman - I was getting an HTML "parse error" page when I clicked "post". Thinking it had something to do with the text I had copied and pasted, I kept going back and attempting to modify it so that I would not get the error.

I didn't realize it was posting each time. :smileyballs:


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Most states use NCEES wording or refer to them. I think that although pencil is allowed, people recommend that you not use it so as to not have a proctor think that you've written stuff in your reference material.

I.e. it is the reduction of the risk of them suspecting you of cheating. If you have no pencil marks, they can't accuse you of writing in your book during the test. If you do have pencil marks, and they accuse you of writing in your book during the test, then you have a more difficult case...


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 11, 2013)

That makes sense. But I would guess that random notes are not going to be interpreted as cheating. If you have a problem from the exam written down... well.... you're probably SOL.


----------

